# locale (64bit) System Problem (solved)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bin zwar nach dem Howto Deutsche Lokalisierung vorgegangen bzw. nach dem Gentoo Handbuch aber ich bekomme bei den meisten Paketen folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_PAPER = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_ADDRESS = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_MONETARY = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_NUMERIC = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_TELEPHONE = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_MESSAGES = "en_US.UTF-8",

        LC_IDENTIFICATION = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_COLLATE = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_MEASUREMENT = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_CTYPE = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_TIME = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LC_NAME = "de_DE.UTF-8",

        LANG = (unset)

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale
```

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sat Jun 07, 2008 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?
> 
> G. R.

 

LANG ist nicht gesetzt, und was sagt 

```
locale -a
```

----------

## Tinitus

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?
> 
> G. R. 
> 
> LANG ist nicht gesetzt, und was sagt 
> ...

 

```
 locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

german

```

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich denke ich habe es.

Eine Zeile übersehen.....

Danke.

Reicht ein emerge -e system um mein System neu zu bauen?

Muß ich den Kernel neu bauen?

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

Nein das muss nicht sein, es reicht wenn du locale-gen nocheinmal ausführst und einmal neu anmeldest, dann sollte locale -a alles ausgeben was du in /etc/env.d/02locale angegeben hast.

----------

